# tablet with one micro USB to Ethernet



## steppenwolf (Apr 9, 2003)

tablet with one micro USB is the device-i wonder with one tiny micro USB can i use that with a micro USB Ethernet adapter and not have to deal with wireless?

and to have a keyboard and mouse would be good,do they make a 3 way adapter?i guess i need exact name of it to order online-stores seem to know nothing and have nothing


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Something like this may work for you.

https://www.amazon.com/Smays-Ethernet-compatible-Raspbian-Raspberry/dp/B00L32UUJK

You would need to be sure your particular Android-based tablet meets all the requirements as listed in the product description. You would also need a separate power source to power the devices's USB ports.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I have an OTG (on the go) micro USB to USB cable. Your table must support OTG. (I have an old ASUS that ran KitKat and now Lollipop and it works on it).

https://www.amazon.com/Micro-Cable-Samsung-Player-OTHERS/dp/B00CXAC1ZW

I then attach a *powered* USB hub. I have tested a USB stick, a USB mouse, a portable external hard drive and USB keyboard. They all work.

I do not have a USB to ethernet adapter so I can't test that and tell you if it would work.


----------



## steppenwolf (Apr 9, 2003)

ok thanks c and p


----------



## steppenwolf (Apr 9, 2003)

not that i understand it all ha ha


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

steppenwolf said:


> not that i understand it all ha ha


Tell us the brand and exact model number of your tablet and maybe someone here will research its USB port capabilities as far as doing what you want to do.


----------



## steppenwolf (Apr 9, 2003)

galaxy tab 3 lite Samsung and a low end kindle


----------



## steppenwolf (Apr 9, 2003)

i could just buy a 15 dollar device and try it-if i lose money dont care much


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

FWiW, it probably will not work with your Samsung tablet.

http://compare-e-readers.com/galaxy-tab-3-supports-usb-otg


----------



## steppenwolf (Apr 9, 2003)

is there a way to switch stuff in settings to get Ethernet?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

No. The USB port cannot be configured to work with any kind of USB Ethernet adapter, keyboard or mouse. I suspect it is more of a hardware limitation than any kind of firmware or software settings issue.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

An otg cable costs $4.99 here
https://www.cablestogo.com/product/...e-usb-micro-b-to-usb-device-otg-adapter-cable

$3.49 here
https://www.walmart.com/ip/USB2-0-A...e-Angle-Adapter-Connector-OTG-Cable/935943541

$1.47 here (but shipping can be high; unless you have a large order, it isn't worth the low price)
https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=9724

I bought my otg cables from monoprice after I checked that my tablets supported it.

When you look for another tablet, before you buy, check if it has otg support,


----------



## steppenwolf (Apr 9, 2003)

so whatever if it works then it works


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

No, I have no way to test if ethernet works because I don't own a USB to ethernet adapter.

I told you what I've personally tested and gotten to work on my OTG cable: mouse, keyboard, USB stick, portable hard drive.


----------



## steppenwolf (Apr 9, 2003)

2 0r 3 at once?maybe you already said that -ok thanks


----------



## steppenwolf (Apr 9, 2003)

i wonder what an apple keyboard would be like because it has extra USB ports on it? all i need is a micro adapter


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

If your device doesn't support OTG then buying a micro adapter is a waste of money.

An OTG cable is NOT an adapter.


----------

